# Will Java Moss attach to fake driftwood?



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

At my LFS, they said that Java Moss would probably have a hard time attaching to my fake driftwood. What do you guys think, and if it is possible, what is the best way to attach it for a secure fit?

Thanks!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a ten gallon set up for my girlfriend with her beta and some aquatic frogs. In the tank is a fake rock cave with a good bit of java moss attached to it. If it attached to this I don’t see why it wouldn’t attach to fake driftwood.

In this tank and in my other two I just spread it out across whatever I want it on and it grabs a hold. It’s nothing fancy nor is it trimmed in a special way but it stays put. I guess you could always weigh it down with something or use thread to get it to stay down until it attaches.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't see why it wouldn't i've got some growing up the side of my filter in a really low tech tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It should attach, but may take a little longer than usual. I would use fishing line to attach it. This way no matter how long it takes the line will not deteriorate.


----------

